# Does having tiny ulcers in the terminal Ileum confirm Crohn's?



## niloy

I have recently visited my home country which is developing country. I got serious stomach infection with H. pylori bacteria. The bacteria stayed in my guts for couple of months which cause prolonged diarrhea. After visiting two doctors I have done my colonoscopy and H. pylori Tets. H. pylori was positive therefore I was given 2 heavy antibiotics and 1 antacid. With the medication I felt completely normal Like before. 

But in my colonoscopy report doctor found severe Gerd and few multiple tiny ulcers in the terminal Ileum. THE BISOCPY came negative for CROHN. My doctor also took a TB culture Test which came back negative. 

I asked him whether it is Crohn or not, he said not it is not. Don;t worry you will be fine just continue the medication. 

I have googled enough and found that ulcers in terminal Ileum must be related to IBD  My symptoms are not severe. I don't have watery diarrhea anymore but the stool sometime comes very soft. I can not drink milk or Caffeine. 

WHAt is it actually?


----------



## niloy

I am just 22 years OLD male and really worried. Everything was all right but the stupid visit to my home country messed up everything


----------



## handle

Hi Niloy,
         It is possible to have non-specific ulcers (ulcers that have no identified cause) in the terminal ileum. It does not mean you have any I.B.D.
         If the biopsy was negative for Crohns then that is a good thing.
         Try to relax and look after yourself. You can check again in a few months, and keep an eye on your health in the meantime. It's possible to get H. Pylori in any country.
all the best.


----------



## Dazzafarr

Don't freak out... Bacteria/parasites can cause -
Colitis
Ulcers
Fissures etc.
If the result says u don't have crohns then congrats.
Follow up with your gastro in a few months- year and see if the ulcers have healed.


----------



## Keepingfaith

I know of quite a few people who have inflammation/ucers in their intestines that was caused by NSAIDS & bacteria. 

   It may take a while, but with good treatment it should get better.


----------



## niloy

thanks! u guys are awesome! All I need is some support. My parents does not have any idea about all these medical terms. So, I have to deal with alone. Moreover I am a hypocondriac, so any kind of illness makes me more sick.


----------



## Dazzafarr

You should of seen my girlfriends face when I told her I had a canker sore...
She replied.... You mean ulcer...
Im like... Yeh.... Sure.....
Sadly not many will understand you. Even most GP's won't.
Goodluck


----------

